# NFS version on FreeBSD



## jemate18 (Feb 19, 2009)

I have started enabling nfs using the handbook as my guide.

My question is.. Is nfs included in the default installation of freebsd? When I installed freebsd 7, i selected NO on the option of setting nfs server/client. Then upon stumbling on the handbook, i decided to try it. I have edited my /etc/rc.conf to enable the services and created /etc/exports. I have tried it on my network and it works.

What version is included in the 7.0 and 7.1? I have tried 
	
	



```
pkg_info | grep nfs
```
 or 
	
	



```
pkg_version | grep nfs
```
, but i could not find it. How do i know its version?

A friend of mine told me that nfs3 is insecure and that i should opt to use nfs4. 

Thanks


----------



## fonz (Feb 19, 2009)

I can answer at least part of your question right away:

Yes, NFS is in the base system. The binaries are there and the GENERIC kernel already contains nfsclient and nfsserver.

However, I'm not sure which version of NFS it is.

Hope this at least helps a bit,

Alphons


----------



## SirDice (Feb 19, 2009)

fonz said:
			
		

> However, I'm not sure which version of NFS it is.


IIRC it supports both NFSv3 and NFSv4.


----------



## mjguzik (Feb 19, 2009)

nfs4 as client only.


----------



## Djn (Feb 19, 2009)

And as you noticed: pkg_info and the like are only for the ports & packages you've added on top of the base system. It's somewhat different from the usual linux "everything is a package".


----------

